# 118+ Acres Oregon high desert, Not your average high desert prop



## Jluck (Jul 26, 2014)

Things change and I have too many properties and irons in the fire to get to this one.

This is a great property. We love it but gotta let it go

http://www.fnrhomes.com/property/0-Oregon-Pines-Beatty-97621/SouthernOR/K88833/

From the ad;
Not Your Average Tableland Property! Over 118 Acres Of Majestic Timbered Private Property For Those Ready To Get Away From It All. Even Comes With Your Very Own Cinder Cone! Unparalleled Views For Miles. It S The Natural Migration Path For Mule Deer, Antelope And Elk, Along With Many Other Animals And Just A Few Miles From World Class Fishing! A Hunter, Outdoorsmen Or Wildlife Enthusiasts Dream! Property Has 100% Legal Access To All Four Parcels Included Both North And South Of Oregon Pines Road With Quick And Legal Access To Winema And Fremont National Forests. Income Opportunity's Available From Property. (Timber, Mineral, Easements, Etc.). Dream Property For A Prepper Or Someone Looking To Leave The Hustle And Bustle Of City Life Behind For The Calm Quiet Simple Life Where The Clock Slows Down And Stress Is Nonexistent. A Truly Untapped Resource Of Oregon Beauty And A Place Like This Is In Extremely Limited Supply.

Potential owner carry with substantial down.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

beautiful, good price--hope it gets snapped up


----------

